# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  What triggers your panic attacks?

## Lunaire

What are some of the things that trigger you to have a panic attack?  :Rain:

----------


## Otherside

I start panicking a lot when I have a lot to do and feel that I'm unable to do the work that I need to do in the time that I've been given. Partially due to worries that I'm unable to do it, partially due to the fact that I have to much of a perfectionist mindset and can't ever accept that anything is ever good enough.

Not good with small, enclosed spaces either. Don't like those.

----------


## Sagan

Mostly the voices I hear. Some can be VERY intrusive and loud

----------


## MobileChucko

I was diagnosed some six years ago with Panic Disorder with panic attacks.  I am one of those people that never found a particular trigger or triggers that seem to set-off a panic attack.  I have had the condition long enough that I'm sure that the mere fear of having an attack, is a trigger, but I guess given time, that is true for everyone.  One thing for certain, anxiety disorders can be a living Hell.  Thank God for sites like Anxiety Space.  They help me a lot.  The best to all of you...  Chuck :Hats off:

----------


## Ironman

People whispering or gossiping.

----------


## Rawr

Lots of things. Mostly rude/smart customers at work, children, people laughing/whispering, being stared at, answering the phone & being places alone.

----------


## Koalafan

Sometimes it's hard to pinpoint what my triggers since they tend to be so random but mostly night time can be awful for me, being overwhelmed in public, having too much work to do for one day are definite triggers  ::(:

----------


## hayhoneycomb

When people slam things around and make loud noises (even when it's an accident I can be triggered unless it is acknowledged by the person making the noise) or just general expressions of anger. I was abused as a kid and any expressions of anger (even when not directed toward me) can make me start to panic as if I was the cause of their anger and they will lash out at me as a result. This is especially triggered if the person is male.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Thinking about certain past events triggers my panic attacks. Nightmares also can, and being humiliated or embarrassed in a public or social setting. Being confronted can also trigger me to have a panic attack.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Taking a shower is now my biggest trigger I freak out every time almost so I will go days without a shower ..  ::(:  other triggers are body symptoms and people upsetting me.

----------


## Relle

My triggers are sometimes hard to identify because sometimes, I have panic attacks out the blue for no reason at all. But if I had to name some, I'd say intrusive thoughts, the thought of having a panic attack, thinking of past events, or watching anything scary, which I never do.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Apparently I'm finding interviews trigger me  ::(:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Starting a Diet seems to be triggering me like I am gonna fail so why bother but I am gaining way to much weight and I hate how I look already so I just beat myself up more then I start getting anxious and then I want to just panic fully and lose it and say negative things to myself. Vicious Circle always something.

----------


## anxiouskathie

> Starting a Diet seems to be triggering me like I am gonna fail so why bother but I am gaining way to much weight and I hate how I look already so I just beat myself up more then I start getting anxious and then I want to just panic fully and lose it and say negative things to myself. Vicious Circle always something.



Look at it as a healthy challenge rather than a diet

----------


## PinkButterfly

thanks

----------


## Cassie

Violence of any form growing up watching so much domestic violence in front of my eyes if I see a fight or I see arguing or screaming I start feeling shaky and my emotions get all weird I start wanting to find a way to escape I feel flight or fight feeling  it?s probably one of my worst triggers to cause me to have a panic attack or anxiety attack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PinkButterfly

Physical Pain and people !! feeling like crap triggers me and then it just keeps coming back when I think I finally have control again.

----------


## CeCe

Loud sounds

----------

